# I know it not Herps but were all animal lovers



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to Animal Saviors

99% of people dont know these facts

2,000,000 cats and dogs are *sadistically skinned alive every year in China for their fur and left to die slowly in shock and excruciating pain.*

*WHY?*

*"Because" say the chinese: "Its easier to skin a live warm animal thats convulsing in agony than a dead body"*

*Who buys the products made from this fur?*

*We do. People buy apparel, accessories, toys and souveners trimed or made with fur. Do you think they are labled "Labrador fur" or "Cat Fur" of course not. the fur is misslabled and disguised.*


*in my opinion this is f:censor:g wrong and sick warning the video on the site is not for the faint harted im am not that but could not watch the video as was almost fisicaly sick*

*thought you all should know*

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=7927234437


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i was actually just sick, 
man i feel so sh*t to be a human.
i really do.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

It's discusting, I think we should skin them


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> It's discusting, I think we should skin them


:devil:i agree lets see how they feel:devil:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

im crying how can anyone do that and im a real dog lover


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

but did you see the video, *throws up!*


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> but did you see the video, *throws up!*


yeah:bash: how he was standing on its head made me sick!! and when they had skinned it and it was still moving:'( bless it, ide go to china just to let them all go!!:bash:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

thats f:censor:g appaulling im crying right now i only saw the first like seconds when they wer hitting it! :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

ive seen alot of nasty s**t over a few years with the army and i must admit that is the most horrific and worst i have ever seen!!!! i felt soo bad for those defenseless animals.. isnt there more we can do to help these animals out?? some humans are actually selfish and beyond cruel.. what can possess someone to do that and have no remorce!!!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

sahunk said:


> thats f:censor:g appaulling im crying right now i only saw the first like seconds when they wer hitting it! :censor::censor::censor:


its worse the further go get into the vid:devil::censor:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> but did you see the video, *throws up!*


yeah i did, its nasty!

The dog is trying to get a way as they are cutting, peeling and tearing its flesh and fur from its body


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> its worse the further go get into the vid:devil::censor:


i def wont be watching it then! :censor:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i couldnt see the video as im not on facebook. but i know these things happen and its very very sick and twisted. what can be done to stop this s:censor:t from happening?
its times like these that im ashamed to be human :sad:
is there any petition that can be signed are any world wide animal activists that are already on to this thing?
ok i just realised i clicked the wrong link.......................
AND NOW IM ****ING FUMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dont get sick, dont cry, get f:censor:ing angry, because that kind of energy can get things done.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

sahunk said:


> i def wont be watching it then! :censor:


Yeah its pretty nasty


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

you click on the animal saviors link.. not the facebook one


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

still crying my eyes out, its when its still alive with no fur 
and the huskey 

cant stop crying sick sick sick.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> i couldnt see the video as im not on facebook. but i know these things happen and its very very sick and twisted. what can be done to stop this s:censor:t from happening?
> its times like these that im ashamed to be human :sad:
> is there any petition that can be signed are any world wide animal activists that are already on to this thing?
> ok i just realised i clicked the wrong link.......................
> ...


click on the link at te begining of the post, and then watch it from there , also theres a petition on there


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Danezie said:


> you click on the animal saviors link.. not the facebook one


yeah just figured that out and im about to e-mail every god damn politition i can find.
everyone thats offended by this would do well to do the same f:censor:ing thing.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> still crying my eyes out, its when its still alive with no fur
> and the huskey
> 
> cant stop crying sick sick sick.


i know i looked at my dogs after i watched it and gave them all a cuddle, couldnt imagine that happening to them:'(


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

sorry if i have made people sick but i thought we all should know


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i know it happens, and i ahve sign SO many bloody petitions..

if they want cat dog etc skins... which i dont agree with..
at least do it bloody fairly!

kill the dam thing first!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Ask a mod to make it a sticky and hopefully get a lot of interest and petition signers from here.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

why not kill them first why not? the poor racoon? than sat there in absolute agony, with no skin at all apart from some BEAUTIFUL eye lashes..

i dont even know what to say..

its just awful



Philcw said:


> Ask a mod to make it a sticky and hopefully get a lot of interest and petition signers from here.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Philcw said:


> Ask a mod to make it a sticky and hopefully get a lot of interest and petition signers from here.


personally i dont think anything is going to happen from signing a petition, i think its f:censor:king horrible but nothings going to change


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

luke123 said:


> personally i dont think anything is going to happen from signing a petition, i think its f:censor:king horrible but nothings going to change


Doing something and failing, is better than not doing anything at all


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

i agree it needs to be made a sticky and we have to try and stop this animal cruelty


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Well HUBU myself and resperandy make a good team, habu gets guns, rasperandy leads and im wingman (long story lol) and we will skin all the ppl that are doing it...

The RFUK TEAM!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

i couldnt watch that to the end, i feel physically sick.
BASTARDS


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i was sick, its discusting, there are a few on there i managed to watch all bar the huskey one...
couldnt couldnt watch it..

graham my OH said he woudl go out there and skin them... he is very very very angry... quite scared!!



blue-saphire said:


> i couldnt watch that to the end, i feel physically sick.
> BASTARDS


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

i just dont know how people could do that and as said if you do need fur which i think is wrong at least get them from dead animals


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I know its gross, the only animal i would do that to is a pigeon that is coo'ing when im trying to concentrate :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

contact all major political parties and request they ban all imports of fur products
Labour: Contact Us
https://www.conservatives.com/tile.do?def=contact.us.page
and e-mail [email protected] 
they have the power to stop the importing of these products and it will reduce the chances of them doing it for exporting.

An e-mail sent to the labour party..............
Welcome to Animal Saviors
i request that you watch the video on the above link, as you are partly responsible for the disgusting act of animal cruelty. were you aware that the furs imported to the united kingdom were gathered from animals that were still screaming and writhing in pain whilst they were skinned alive?
it is up to you to ban these imports and to put pressure on the chinese govt to stop this horrific barbarious act.
If this govt can condone such violent cruelty to animals than this govt does not deserve to be in power. ignoring this matter does not make it go away and in a few weeks this knowledge will be nationwide, would it not be better to face it head on and attempt to save however many hundreds of dogs and cats that will be likely to die so very painfully within that time than to be branded cowards and allow this to continue whilst pretending ignorance.
It is up to you to try and save them.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

e-mail to the conservatives........

i would request that you watch the video on this link 
Welcome to Animal Saviors
the labour govt are fully aware that this gratuitous violence and cruelty to animals is happening and the furs that are gained from these animals are actually being imported into this country disguised as other things. as yet the labour govt is unwilling to do anything about it other than act as though it isnt happening.
I request that you as the most powerful opposition put pressure on the govt to end the imports from this disgusting cruel trade. the govt will do nothing unless they believe that the public are fully aware of this situation and you are in the position to make sure that they do (and you can even show them that even if they dont care that you do)
Please do the right thing and show animal lovers everywhere that the conservatives are not the cold cruel people that the Labour party are.




the more people that contact the people in power the more likely they will be to do something


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

luke123 said:


> im crying how can anyone do that and im a real dog lover


im crying at this too  its f:censor:cking sick how the chinese can do this the sick bast:censor:rds


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

and my third e-mail to the lib dems 


Dear sirs/madams
i request that you please watch the video on this link
www.animalsaviors.org/index.html.
The labour govt is fully aware that some trades from china have the remnants of 
this bloody inhuman massacre attached to them. these imports, to the chinese people, are
confirmation that what they are doing is right. 
I request that you put the pressure upon the Govt to stop these evil imports and bring full 
awareness to the british public of what their govt is condoning.
This cannot be allowed to continue, can you imagine the outrage of dog and cat owners across 
the country when they discover what their govt has been allowing and importing?
People like myself are looking to you to help stop this, you have the ability to end this disgusting trade
yours sincerely


come on people ................... get some e-mails written


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> contact all major political parties and request they ban all imports of fur products
> Labour: Contact Us
> https://www.conservatives.com/tile.do?def=contact.us.page
> and e-mail [email protected]
> ...





Pliskens_Chains said:


> e-mail to the conservatives........
> 
> i would request that you watch the video on this link
> Welcome to Animal Saviors
> ...





Pliskens_Chains said:


> and my third e-mail to the lib dems
> 
> 
> Dear sirs/madams
> ...


Let us know if your hear anything back, doubtful though lol


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Philcw said:


> Let us know if your hear anything back, doubtful though lol


maybe 1 person cant change things but 100 can, the more people that are aware of this the more people that can stop it.
its up to everyone to chase up the govt, ridicule them if needed, you cant change a thing if all you do is sit back.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Just say to them that there is oil involved and that they are skinning the animals with knifes of mass destruction, then they will do something about it lol


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> maybe 1 person cant change things but 100 can, the more people that are aware of this the more people that can stop it.
> its up to everyone to chase up the govt, ridicule them if needed, you cant change a thing if all you do is sit back.


i agree will email them all to i have also emailed the sun as they are also majorly anti animal cruelty


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

:up:bump:up:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone want Chinese skin??

I'm gonna skin the next one i see...


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

put me down for a few hundred.. Sick bastards!!!! :censor::devil::devil:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

bradhollands999 said:


> Anyone want Chinese skin??
> 
> I'm gonna skin the next one i see...


we must remember it isnt all of the chinese that do this. Same as it wasn't all of the germans who were nazis.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Couldnt watch it, ive watched one before and couldnt shift the images out of my head for a long long time.
I wont be watching that one.

The domestic pet fur trade has been going on for a while now...
Wasnt heather mc whatsherface trying to bring in the ban and it worked?
Unsure...


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i cant bring myself to watch it
but i had no idea this kind of thing was happening, its vile, cruel and quite frankly just disgusting.
i hate how humans are seen as the more important and sophisticted species and yet this kind of thing still goes on.
eugh it makes me sick


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i couldnt even watch all of that, nothing makes me cry and i cried so hard.

thats so f***ing wrong, theres not even words for it


----------

